# Commentary Items



## Casey (Oct 18, 2008)

Since the SEII exam is open ended I feel it is possible that a test taker may end up doing more work than what is really necessary (or rather do things that NCEES wasn't expecting to be included in the answers).

For some design codes, items addressed in appendices and the commentary are not always required and are just things one would do as good practice. But am inclined to think that during the exam to leave out these items and just focus on what's given in the codes and specifications.

For example, Appendix E of the NDS spec talks about bolted connections and tear-out. NDS states that this section is Non-Mandatory, so do others here that it would be safe to exclude this from your exam answers?

Another example is the leaning column, which I believe from this thread

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...&amp;hl=leaning

the consensus was that one should include it in the calcs...

When the clock is ticking, it may be a tough call on which direction one should take.


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 18, 2008)

I had the same thoughts. If I have time I plan to address those issues. The NDS App E equations aren't that long, but yes takes up precious time.


----------



## buening (Oct 18, 2008)

It's no easier for us bridge guys either! I think half the battle of the SE II exam is engineering judgement. I really don't have an answer for ya, but it pretty much comes down to if you think it would be included in your design outside of the exam when the budget is typically tight. I think stating your assumptions at the beginning and leaving room to add more as you progress through the problem would be key. If you think the non-mandatory section should not be used, state this in your assumptions and state why you feel they should not be included. There isn't really one correct process for everyone on this exam. It's all based on judgement, assumptions, and presenting your calcs in the order you feel is necessary to complete your design. I might not be much help, but it's my :2cents:


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 18, 2008)

Casey,

I could take Appx E of the NDS. During my SEII, I wish that I even had that book of NDS tables. It would have saved a lot of time for me.

One more additional thing though, my company has a CD version of ASCE 7-05. For my CA exam, I'll be simply taking the entire ASCE 7-05 but none of the commentary. It is a nice space saver!!


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 18, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> Casey,
> I could take Appx E of the NDS. During my SEII, I wish that I even had that book of NDS tables. It would have saved a lot of time for me.
> 
> One more additional thing though, my company has a CD version of ASCE 7-05. For my CA exam, I'll be simply taking the entire ASCE 7-05 but none of the commentary. It is a nice space saver!!



What do you mean? You're taking the CD to the exam?

You did not have the supplement with NDS tables for the SE II?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ No, I've printed the code without the commentary and bound it.


----------

